
Afghanistan: A walk down memory lane - rdl
https://theramsdellbrief.com/2016/05/02/afghanistan-a-walk-down-memory-lane/
======
rdl
I met Tim in Afghanistan and got to work in similar places (although I got to
Afghanistan late -- Iraq and other places first). He was one of the westerners
with the best info on what was going on, and did everything he could to help
out the people in the country, but it was pretty obvious things were not going
to end well.

